# Help: new fish aren't eating



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi gang,

After the loss of all my fish, I started fresh and have picked up a few new fish.

Stock:
Clown knife
Bichir
Spotted gar
Hujeta gar
Synodontis upside down catfish
Rope fish

I purchased them last Friday and have been trying a variety of foods. I fed them blood worms, shrimp pellets, cichlid pellets, massivores, and flakes. They won't eat any of it. I tried feeding with lights on and off. No dice.

I want to get them trained on pellets if possible but are open to other affordable alternatives. I have even tried feeders but I think they were too large to eat

Thanks!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

*fish not eating*

I can offer some help but I will need more information.Tank size? How long has it been up and running since you restarted it? Why did you restart it? Thats alot of fish to put in a tank all in one day. What type of filter are you running? and do you use Bio Balls. Fish wont eat if the are stressed out. If its a food they dont like, usually they will atleast grab it than spit it out.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I restarted my tank because I sprung a leak and had to reseal it. Filter is an eheim 2217. It's been cycled for about three weeks with gold fish prior to putting new fish in the tank. I used some of the water from another already established tank. The tank size is 108g. They are swimming around fairly playfully. I have done the water test and all is looking good. Ammonia is zero. Nitrate and nitrites are nice and low too.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

How were the fish introduced to the new tank? It still sounds like the tank wasnt ready for the load of new fish or they were really stressed due to the move. Some people will say goldfish/feeder fish are bad for cycling a tank. Ive never had problems. Did you add any cycle or stability while you were waiting for the tank to cycle?


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

The fish were introduced by slowly adding the tank water to their bags 15 mins at a time for about 1.5hrs. Then I netted them out of the bag and into the tank. Is this the correct way to intro them?

Yes I did use a bacterial supplement while I was waiting too. The brand was top fin from pet smart


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I would check nitrite and ammonia levels reason being 3 weeks is a quick turn around for cycling and although water from another tank will work in the short term it doesn't set up the bacteria culture needed for the nitrogen cycle. Although maybe the bacterial supplement worked, I'd still do the testing.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Check water parameters. Ammonia and Nitrite should be 0, Nitrates fairly minamel. Are they all behaving normally other then the fact that they don't eat? Some fish don't eat until they are incredibly comfortable in the tank, and then are extremly picky at that! My Altrifrons didnt eat for near 2 weeks before I got them to eat some bloodworms.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just did a water test and all is zero. 

Ph is at 7

I think they are just taking time getting comfy.

They are swimming normally and swim up and down, back and forth all day long. So I guess it's normal lol


----------

